# Sway prop gone wrong..



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Got my motor from monster guts!!..My first try at the swaying zombie didn't go quite as planned ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see your family was very entertained by this attempt

Take a look at this thread - shows a way to secure the upright pipe to keep it from spinning:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36351


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

If you look at CycloneJack's there is a wire running through pvc and attacned to wood. This is to prevent that rotation you had, I found out to late that said hole is actually a slot. (You need some space for the pvc to move up and drop down.) I found a different way to solve my issue as did Spider Hill. 

However, the wire will solve your problem.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Remind me when we built my Shiatsu Zombie!


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL!!!.Good times


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey....as long as the family is laughing, you are all right!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Well ain't that a slap in the face!


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hahahaha!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I love it! It's great to show a little of the R&D involved in these props, not just the slick final version.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks buddy!!!..Here is part 2!!..He is getting closer to done, but still a few things to do...


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

That's alright just keep trying until you get it right.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Much better FastEddie!
Now just put on a tutu and tights to confuse the tots. HA!
But seriously, don't do that.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, that's no fun.... Where's the wild slappin' zombie? So technical question: You have the speed controller dial with your wiper motor? If so, how is it working for you? I haven't hooked mine up yet.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah, I learned my lesson ..The speed dial is very nice!!..I had it hooked in the fast side, when it slapped me..now I have it hooked in the slow side and its much better!!..The knob itself has a speed control as well.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Practice makes perfect, just look how far you have come. By the way, really cute helper in that first clip!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Lol! We should all be brave enough to video our first attempts, lessons learned and good times.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking good! GreaT JOB! I plan to make my second shiatsu Zombie, I'll make him stand too. I WILL TAKE VIDS OF FIRST ATTEMP TOO! (L)


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL!! thanks to all of you for helping and your kind words!!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Man, great vids. I laughed right along with you guys. I had a rough day, that was nice to watch.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I laughed at the fact that your daughter (?) laughed at the zombie's pants being down - kids at that age always like the "rude" aspect or the toilet humour most of all.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

looks good he is coming along nicely


----------



## Jay R (Sep 23, 2012)

That looks great.
What size is the hole you drilled and approximate distance from the motor to the top 2x4?
I like the gorilla tape mount too. I was looking at mine tonight trying to figure out how I was gonna mount it. That solves that problem.

This site rocks!


----------

